# New Hahn Super Dry Ad



## hendog88 (6/6/11)

got a laugh out of this one thought i should share it around

New Hahn super dry ad

i need a trained ferret to cap my bottles! haha


----------



## bum (6/6/11)

Did it give you any ideas, Bandito?


----------



## thelastspud (7/6/11)

Yeah thats worth a watch. I like a bit of trophy flavour in my beers too


----------



## Supra-Jim (7/6/11)

I'm such a brewing nerd, instead of laughing at the stupidness, all I could think was oxidation!

Cheers SJ


----------



## bconnery (7/6/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> I'm such a brewing nerd, instead of laughing at the stupidness, all I could think was oxidation!
> 
> Cheers SJ


It's Hahn Super Dry, you wouldn't taste the difference...


----------



## MitchDudarko (7/6/11)

They forgot to show where they add the rice!


----------



## bum (7/6/11)

MitchDudarko said:


> They forgot to show where they add the rice!


Although their hop additions are shown accurately.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (8/6/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> I'm such a brewing nerd, instead of laughing at the stupidness, all I could think was oxidation!
> 
> Cheers SJ




Infection, Infection, Infection........but I like the Elvis Jacket, Fermenter cover.


----------



## fawnroux (23/6/11)

Who's the bloke in the helicopter at the end? Looks familiar to me, and the Mrs swears she recognises him?


----------



## Will88 (24/6/11)

Looks like an actor from the tv show Just Shoot Me.

George Segal:


----------



## tavas (24/6/11)

thefawnroux said:


> Who's the bloke in the helicopter at the end? Looks familiar to me, and the Mrs swears she recognises him?



Looks like Dr Kelso from Scrubs.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (24/6/11)

thefawnroux said:


> Who's the bloke in the helicopter at the end? Looks familiar to me, and the Mrs swears she recognises him?




Each time I see him I think of the head doctor on Scrubs Dr Kelso (Ken Jenkins)


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (24/6/11)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Each time I see him I think of the head doctor on Scrubs Dr Kelso (Ken Jenkins)




Whoops........Sorry. The post has been hanging open while I was on the phone and now Ive just repeated someine elses post.

My Bad!


----------



## fawnroux (24/6/11)

:lol: Thanks guys! That exactly who was thinking it was! Just couldn't place it.

On a side note, I wonder if this ad will win any awards. I think it's great.


----------



## Blackapple (26/7/11)

thefawnroux said:


> :lol: Thanks guys! That exactly who was thinking it was! Just couldn't place it.
> 
> On a side note, I wonder if this ad will win any awards. I think it's great.


The ad might....
The beer won't


----------

